# قداس الاربعين على روح الشهيدة فاطمة (سارة) المطيري في مدينة القدس



## Mor Antonios (26 أغسطس 2008)

*:new5::new5::new5:*
*:Turtle_Dove:اقيم اليوم الثلاثاء 26/ 8/ 2008:Turtle_Dove_2:*
*في مدينة القدس*
*قداس الاربعين لراحة نفس باكورة الشهداء المنتصرين في السعودية *
*:yaka:الشهيدة فاطمة (سار) المطيري:yaka:*​ 
*وذلك حسب طقس الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية.*​ 
*فقولوا الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتكم جميعا.آمين*
*:16_14_21::36_22_25::16_14_21:*
*"الرب اعطى والرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركا"*
*(ايوب 1: 21 ).*​


----------



## مايك كوريك (26 أغسطس 2008)

الرب اعطي والرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مبارك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قداس الاربعين على روح الشهيدة السعودية فاطمة (سارة) المطيري في مدينة القدس*

*



:16_14_21::36_22_25::16_14_21:
"الرب اعطى والرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركا"
(ايوب 1: 21 ).[/center]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أمين
الله يرحمها و هي معاه الان.....صلي لنا يا فاطمة المطيري

+*


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قداس الاربعين على روح الشهيدة السعودية فاطمة (سارة) المطيري في مدينة القدس*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *أمين*
> *الله يرحمها و هي معاه الان.....صلي لنا يا فاطمة المطيري*
> 
> *+*


* آمين:t14:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 أغسطس 2008)

مايك كوريك قال:


> الرب اعطي والرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مبارك


* آمين:yaka:*​


----------



## man4truth (27 أغسطس 2008)

*اذكرينا امام العرش الالهى*


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 أغسطس 2008)

*  آمين.
:16_4_16:man4truth*​


----------



## سمسم سعيد (29 أغسطس 2008)

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح شدة ام ضيق ام جوع ام عرى ام اضطهاد ام موتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## jclsoww (29 أغسطس 2008)

هنيئاً لها النعيم أمام عرش النعنة


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

*اذكرينا ايتها القديسة امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يا شباب على المشاركة:16_14_21:
*​


----------

